# framebuffer problem on laptop

## gtsquirrel

My laptop has been installed using the Gentoo 1.4_rc4 livecd.  I noticed the framebuffer support working, so when I compiled the kernel, I added FB support in hopes of getting it to work.  (Kernel was emerge'd from gentoo-sources.)

My kernel command-line (as reported by dmesg) is:

```
root=/dev/hda2 hdc=ide-scsi vga=794
```

When I start the laptop, everything works just fine.  As soon as the screen is put to sleep (inactivity timer) and I wake it back up, however, things are ... odd.  If you split the screen in two halfs, a top and a bottom, then the top is in the bottom and the bottom is in the top.  For example:

 *Quote:*   

> Normal Screen:
> 
> 1
> 
> 2
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> After-Inactivity Screen:
> 
> 4
> 
> 5
> ...

 

If it went away, I'd be fine with it, but this affects prompts and stdout/stderr outputs.  Does anyone have a clue as to what the root of the problem is and a solution?

Thanks!

Chris

squirrel@headnut.org

----------

## Khan

DId you follow The Gentoo Framebuffer, Bootsplash & Grubsplash How-TO?  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=49036

Also, what is the maximum resolution that your screen can do?

----------

## gtsquirrel

I looked at the HOWTO.  It mandates a LOT more stuff than what I want, however.  I was trying to decide just how much is needed for the basic support I want.

My maximum screen size is 1400x1050.  It's an SXGA+ 15" monitor.  I think the vga=794 setting uses 1280x1024 @ 16bpp.  I pulled the value out of the x86 Installation Guide (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86-install.xml).  I will try what the Frame Buffer HOWTO says and see if it gets things working properly.  I'll post back with the results, but thanks for the help in advance.   :Smile: 

----------

## gtsquirrel

I followed the HOWTO to the letter, but the screen is still doing that funky thing it was doing before.  If I take a screenshot of the console, everything appears normal.  So it seems now like the problem is just in displaying the framebuffer on the screen.  Any clues?

Laptop is a Dell Inspiron 4100 with NVidia GeForce (2?) inside.  Don't know if that helps or not.

----------

## pYrania

I guess I have the same issue.

Not sure from what you say   :Sad: 

Anyway, for me it helps to turn off the monitor and switch it on again.

----------

## gtsquirrel

Um ... how do you turn a laptop monitor off and then back on without rebooting the whole machine?

----------

## Peaceable Frood

In the kernel what driver did you choose? For my and I think any nvidia card unless your using a Riva 128 or whatever it says, choose VESA.

----------

## gtsquirrel

the vesa.

----------

## discostu

Quick question: You said that you took a screenshot of the console. How do you do this?

It would come in handy at times.

----------

## gtsquirrel

The following explanation can get ambiguous.  You can take screenshots using EITHER fbgrab or fb2png.  Choose one of the bullets below and follow that.  (I prefer fbgrab, personally.)

From the FrameBuffer HOWTO link above:

Taking screenshots!

    * To use fbgrab emerge it and execute it as normal user on terminal 1.

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge fbgrab

fbgrab ~/console.png
```

    * To use fb2png you must acquire and install it as root and execute as normal user on terminal 1.

```
wget http://dhruba.codewordt.co.uk/files/fb2png -P ~

mv ~/fb2png /usr/local/bin/

fb2png /dev/fb0 ~/console.png 0 1280 1024 16
```

----------

## pYrania

i do have a special function key to turn off my lcd (and get it back on, of course)

think most notebooks do have.

----------

## gtsquirrel

No, I don't have that.  I tried blanking the screen and toggling between CRT/LCD, but to no avail.

----------

